# Zyprexa Withdrawal



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

does anyone know any zyprexa withdrawal symptoms??? I have been off of Zyprexa for about a week and have been feeling Dizzy/headache feelings. Plus some worsening depression. Anyone have any ideas?????


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah it appears you are suffering from Zyprexa Withdrawal.

On a more serious note, see a doctor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eli_Lilly_controversies#Zyprexa

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zyprexa

http://www.rxlist.com/zyprexa-drug.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> does anyone know any zyprexa withdrawal symptoms??? I have been off of Zyprexa for about a week and have been feeling Dizzy/headache feelings. Plus some worsening depression. Anyone have any ideas?????


For me when i came off i felt kind of sick and felt more anxiety, also was hard to sleep for a while.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Auldie said:


> For me when i came off i felt kind of sick and felt more anxiety, also was hard to sleep for a while.


Yeah, i have been feeling kind of sick also.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

I do not know the dose you are on as far as coming off of, but I would slowly cut the 2.5's by the week. If you have been on Zyprexa for a while, your Dopamine will take a while to open back up. That is why you are feeling sick and dizzy.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Why dont you go off of it slowly? Also why are you going off of it?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I did go off slowly. I followed my shrinks instructions. The Zyprexa made me shake way to much and made my mood worse.


----------

